# Plant ideas... Help me fill in the blanks



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Every time i've gone plant shopping, the moment i arrive at the store, everything changes, very few times for the better, in most cases its finding something somewhat close to my original plans. I've used king ed's, due to its ease to get to, but they are very hit and miss and a few times i got burnt on above water clippings behind sold as underwater stems...

So this time i want to do things differently and plan around the local supply, hopefully people on this forum. Every other time i've researched and only come up short once i hit the shop, so i have a visual of what i want, but the species im unaware of, so i'll be as descriptive as possible. Im trying to veer away from stems since most of my previous tank setups were filled with them and they can get out of control.

What im looking for *green being priority* *red = maybe some day no rush*

1) Back Right corner, behind driftwood i left space for some sort of tall grass, its the lowest light area of my tank, since my fixtures are off set to the left

2) Behind the Anubia is a small space (can make more) for something bushy, with a bit of red/brown to it, needs to be a well rooted species since i'll be constantly picking java moss out of it  Perhaps a crypt will be best, not sure if i could fit a grouping of Limnophila Aromatica there.

3) The front left, and towards the middle i'd love a carpetting plant, one thats easier to keep than HC, i dont mind if it has a tiny bit of depth

4) under the Tiger lotus i'd love a low light plant that will spread out a bit. maybe a sparse grass of some sort.

5) to the right of the tiger lotus and the left of the javamoss drift wood i wouldnt' mind a low to mid light small broad leaf plant that wont grow too high, it'll be in the back.

6) the last change in plants i'll plan is replacing the windelov on the right side with another java fern type

heres the tank pic:


----------



## KotR (May 6, 2010)

What about some _Glossostigma elantoides_ for your carpeting plant? Mine seems to spread like wildfire, though it looks like it's pretty light hungry.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not a plant expert, but I recently placed an order with Tim at AquaFlora and I noticed that he had marsilea quadrifolia. It might be a good choice for a carpeting plant in your tank as it is less demanding than glosso. What do you think?

http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/default/aquapaks/all-species/marsilea-quadrifolia.html


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

definately going to go for the marsilea quadrifolia in the foreground thanks  originally i was leanin towards glosso but wasn't sure if my substrate would support it, atleast the marsilea quadrifolia will be fine for sure


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> definately going to go for the marsilea quadrifolia in the foreground thanks  originally i was leanin towards glosso but wasn't sure if my substrate would support it, atleast the marsilea quadrifolia will be fine for sure


What kind of substrate is it? I know I've seen people grow glosso in gravel without problems (with CO2 injection). I was warned to stay away from Glosso because it takes over the whole tank if you have good substrate (Florabase) and CO2. I think you should go Glosso.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Here are a few idea's
1) Star grass here is a link:
http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/default/aquapaks/stem-plants/heteranthera-zosterifolia.html

2) Crypt Wendtii Mi Oya Here is a link to see it:
http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/default/aquapaks/cryptocorynes/cryptocoryne-wendtii-mi-oya.html

For number 5) Echinodorus Rigidfolius (I really think this one has a neat look to is and is great for behind other plants)
http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/default/aquapaks/swords/echinodorus-rigidfolius.html


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> What kind of substrate is it? I know I've seen people grow glosso in gravel without problems (with CO2 injection). I was warned to stay away from Glosso because it takes over the whole tank if you have good substrate (Florabase) and CO2. I think you should go Glosso.


Just tahitian moon black sand, contemplating topping it with more of the same, or perhaps soemthing slightly coarse but same colour


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would give glosso a go. I'm currently growing E. tenellus in Eco-complete with just Excel in a 15 gallon, so it should grow in your tank no problem with your DIY CO2 and EI dosing.


----------

